# Fehlermeldung beim löschen eines Anbieters



## legolas (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung:

Array (     [doc_id] => 2     [doctype_id] => 1022     [firma] =>      [vorname] => Christian     [limit_user] => -1     [limit_disk] => 20000     [limit_web] => -1     [limit_domain] => -1     [reseller_group] => 3     [name] => Koch     [strasse] =>      [plz] =>      [ort] =>      [telefon] =>      [fax] =>       =>      [internet] => http://     [reseller_user] => ckoch     [reseller_passwort] => ||||:a9c32de8bc2bb6bef556961d28bfb8fa     [reseller_userid] => 5     [anrede] => Herr     [land] => Deutschland     [limit_httpd_include] => 0     [limit_dns_manager] => 0     [limit_domain_dns] => -1     [province] =>      [limit_shell_access] => 0     [limit_cgi] => 1     [limit_php] => 1     [limit_ssi] => 0     [limit_ftp] => 1     [limit_mysql] => 0     [limit_ssl] => 0     [limit_anonftp] => 0     [limit_standard_cgis] => 1     [limit_wap] => 1     [limit_error_pages] => 1     [limit_frontpage] => 0     [limit_mysql_anzahl_dbs] => -1     [limit_slave_dns] => -1     [client_salutatory_email_sender_email] =>      [client_salutatory_email_sender_name] =>      [client_salutatory_email_bcc] =>      [client_salutatory_email_subject] =>      [client_salutatory_email_message] =>      [standard_index] =>      [user_standard_index] =>      [traffic_suspension_sender_email] =>      [traffic_suspension_sender_name] =>      [traffic_suspension_email_bcc] =>      [traffic_suspension_email_subject] =>      [traffic_suspension_email_message] =>      [traffic_notification_sender_email] =>      [traffic_notification_sender_name] =>      [traffic_notification_email_bcc] =>      [traffic_notification_email_subject] =>      [traffic_notification_email_message] =>      [limit_traffic] => -1     [limit_traffic_ueberschreitung] => 2     [limit_ruby] => 0 ) 
Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_isp_reseller.lib.php:608) in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/multidoc/edit/delete.php on line 61

Wenn ich versuche einen Anbieter zu löschen. Entfernt ist er danach nicht.

Kann ich was falsch gemacht haben?

SW


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2008)

Welche ISPConfig Version verwendest Du?


----------



## legolas (12. Juni 2008)

Version 2.2.23

SW


----------



## legolas (12. Juni 2008)

Version 2.2.23

Und nach einmal ab- und wieder anmelden ist der Anbieter weg.

SW

P.S.: sorry für das doppelte Posting


----------

